# Shrimp Tank Size?



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

What would the minimum tank size be for 2-3 ghost or cherry shrimp?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I imagine that it could be pretty tiny. I have thought about setting up a shrimp tank that is 1/2 gallon. It's nice because (at least from my research, correct me if I am wrong) they don't need to be heated. A little moss ball and 3-5 cherry shrimp would be very nice.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was thinking about buying a small two gallon tank, with a filter and a light, and turning it into a planted shrimp tank. 

Everywhere Ive looked they are only giving tank sizes for hundreds of shrimep. Thanks!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Small shrimp as the ones you have listed have an _extremely _low bioload, so you could easily get more than 2 or 3 in a 2 gallon tank.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

My lfs doesnt carry ghost or cherry shrimp....but they do carry other species ofsmall shrimp.

I have a question, when would I need to preform water changes? How often?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I would say in a 2 gallon bowl, with 5 Ghost shrimp and a moss ball, do a WC every week. 100%. You could probably do a 75%...but a water change in that small of a bowl wont do too much harm...


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im going to put more than just a moss ball. Its going to be fully planted and filtered. And I am only going to add 2-3 shrimp. Its also not a bowl, its an actual little tank.
Would that really need weekly cleaning? Shrimp have small bioloads, the filter will be cycled and the live plants will be disturbed when I preform water changes.

For feeding, what should I feed? My lfs sells shrimp granuels made for tiny shrimp, and I will feed veggies like lettuce and cucumber. I am planning on feeding frozen bloodworms 1-2 times a week as a treat, as I have heard they love them. Am I missing anything?

How much should I feed? How many granuels? How many bloodworms? I was thinking about slicing the cucumber thin and letting that be an all day meal.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Most shrimp eat algea and plant based materials. ghost shrimp like more meat, and mine love betta pellets. The smaller shrimps can live in a 1 -2 gallon as long as the water is clean and well planted. ghost shrimp need 1 gallon + per shrimp. They reproduce fast so you may need more tanks if you get mixed genders. Shrimp are fun and easy to keep, and are great pets! Weekly cleaning is recommended. Watch the shrimp and see how many pellets they eat within 30 minutes. Adjust your feeding from there.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a question, can Ghost shrimp and betta's do okay together or is the betta going to turn out to eat em?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It depends on the bettas personality, and on you having the shrimp in the tank first.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

oh ok, I was just curious is why I asked


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

In my experience, ghost shrimp do better than cherries with bettas. They are harder to see, bigger, and defend themselves better.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

If they do breed, how many offspring will they have?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp? They both seem to have 25-50 babies. Ghost shrimp are much harder to raise because they don't start out like adults, and need to moult a couple times before they look and act like adults. Red cherry's are born looking and acting like an adult and are much easier to raise.


----------

